
Docker WILL crash. Docker WILL destroy everything it touches - paulygarcia
https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
======
drugme
Fine article, but (2016):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12872304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12872304)

------
gvb
(2016)

